# Brazos Bend State Park



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone interested in going on a trip? Good opportunity to takes lots of pics. hoto:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/videos/state_park/gulf_coast/brazos_bend.phtml


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a cool idea there is lots of big gators there!
BTW you are going down tonight LA boy!
Go Rockets!
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

With all of the other stuff goin on in NASH
Piranah tank (and it's small field trips)
Traci's tank
June meeting coming up

when did you think a good time for Brazos Bend would be? I have not been there in ages. Not a lot of good plant collecting due to park restrictions and don't feel like being **********. but great photagraphy. Also I believe it is $5 per person to get in, just FYI for those interested.


Go Rockets


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the idea of another field trip, but I don't think I'm available again until August...and it gets HOT about that time. The gators there are awesome photo-ops!

*GO ROCKETS!!*

-Dave


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I could here Kobe's voice trickling into my ears .... "You can't guard me......"

What is the series at now? 3-2 Lakers? Come on Rockets! Lets get this series heated up!!!!!!!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

John, not saying the Rockets will win, but the last time the whole nation dismissed the Rockets they dominated for three years straight. And they sent Kobe packing before as well.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Lets just hope for the best! I'm rooting for the Rockets to win tonight. Game should be interesting.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Geting back on topic I think July would be our next best time to do this as a club, and man is it going to be hot.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I vote for a July Trip. I have been waiting to go there for a while. Thanks Thanh for bringing it up. 

GO ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

SO if we do in in July our normal club schedule will be July 11 (second Saturday of the Month)


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds like a cool place to explore! I'm down! btw...highly unlikely rockets will win tonight.....lets be serious guys....lol


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

What about the Big Thicket?? There is aquatic plants there to be collected!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I almost forgot about Big Thicket. We do need to make a trip over there to take som teaser pics for GWAPA.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

beaver24 said:


> Sounds like a cool place to explore! I'm down! btw...highly unlikely rockets will win tonight.....lets be serious guys....lol


can you explain again about the Highly Unlikely part about the Rockets :cheer2:

Bring it on Rockets


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

beaver24 said:


> btw...highly unlikely rockets will win tonight.....lets be serious guys....lol


What was that again beaver24???? Seriously =)


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

it is always a good game to watch...when you beat the spread


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay folks enough with the jokes! After Sunday's game I'll be telling the jokes! Hmm beat the spread? Do we have a sports gambler in NASH?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Did a lil scouting of the park with the guys this past weekend. Here is a little taste of what we saw. The weather was nice; typical near-Summer Houston weather one expects. High 80's to low 90's with a slight warm breeze. More pix to come~


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Did a lil scouting of the park with the guys this past weekend. Here is a little taste of what we saw. The weather was nice; typical near-Summer Houston weather one expects. High 80's to low 90's with a slight warm breeze. More pix to come~


Paul nice one.Is it an HDR?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is another one from that evening.



Bhushan


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, sirree, Mr.Bush, 'tis HDR and you can see a slight halo around the trees in the background I was surprised how fast it took me to process this one; not a perfect HDR but it gives people an idea what we saw


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Let's go again soon. My nikon TC should be in by then.  Nice pics guys.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Being a non-photo nut had to google what HDR was. Interesting - too bad I have to buy and extra plug-in to make it work with Aperture. 

I wonder if some of the unbelievable beautiful aquascapes photos you see are processed in similar manner to capture the entire dynamic range. Doesn't Amano use professional film rather than digital pics (all those photo expeditions has him using an antique looking camera)?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Bunbuku said:


> Being a non-photo nut had to google what HDR was. Interesting - too bad I have to buy and extra plug-in to make it work with Aperture.
> 
> I wonder if some of the unbelievable beautiful aquascapes photos you see are processed in similar manner to capture the entire dynamic range. Doesn't Amano use professional film rather than digital pics (all those photo expeditions has him using an antique looking camera)?


Have you checked this out?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Bunbuku said:


> Being a non-photo nut had to google what HDR was. Interesting - too bad I have to buy and extra plug-in to make it work with Aperture.
> 
> I wonder if some of the unbelievable beautiful aquascapes photos you see are processed in similar manner to capture the entire dynamic range. Doesn't Amano use professional film rather than digital pics (all those photo expeditions has him using an antique looking camera)?


 Phil, HDR is indeed an interesting(and exciting) field. It is even possible and sometimes preferred to use point-and-shoot cameras and take the images in JPEG. You just vary the exposure compensation and remember to use tripod. It does take some getting used to but the results can be fun and rewarding.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Have you checked this out?


"He captures minute details of nature found at site on extra large size films (up to 8x20 inches)." So he's is still analog.



Paul Higashikawa said:


> Phil, HDR is indeed an interesting(and exciting) field. It is even possible and sometimes preferred to use point-and-shoot cameras and take the images in JPEG. You just vary the exposure compensation and remember to use tripod. It does take some getting used to but the results can be fun and rewarding.


This is just what I have! I'll have to try it. The those plants will have to stop moving around!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

You guys have way too many gears! hoto:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures from our trip to Brazos Bend.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome pics! how close did you get to that gator?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. I was about a couple of feet from the gator on the boardwalk .


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm ready!  Thanks for sharing Bhushan.


----------

